# Thoughts on K. V. Fuchs Design Watch?



## unhappyeeyore (May 3, 2010)

Has any one heard of these? I can not find anything about these.

Are they OK. They were on sale for 249 Euros


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Those K.V. Fuchs Design watches are sometimes offered on ebay. Most of the watches I have seen have been fitted with chinese movements. K.V. Fuchs Design is located in Idar Oberstein known to be Germany' s gemstone centre. Not a collector´s item I am afraid.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

unhappyeeyore said:


> Has any one heard of these?


No, never. Pretty sure it's not german, it's not a known german brand. Looks like it's sourced from China.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: Hokie.


----------



## jack jack (Feb 13, 2009)

Worth having just to say you have the ugliest watch on the planet!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There're much uglier, like the Haldi Cockpit.


jack jack said:


> Worth having just to say you have the ugliest watch on the planet!


----------



## andy tims (May 21, 2008)

<|


----------



## jack jack (Feb 13, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> There're much uglier, like the Haldi Cockpit.


mmm well hard to call on that one. Maybe we should have an ugly German's thread?


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't think it's that bad. The case has a nice "industrial" look. The dial is messy, that's for sure, I can't even see the hands...


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

scrap metal with the looks to match


----------



## angela3460 (Sep 20, 2010)

*ANYONE HELP* !!! I just bought one - K. V. Fuchs Design Watch .... however, *it's not working.*... anyone can help to give information for repair? or the contact details of this watch? I cannot find any K. V. Fuchs Design watch brand information on web.....Pls Help !!!


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

angela3460 said:


> *ANYONE HELP* !!! I just bought one - K. V. Fuchs Design Watch .... however, *it's not working.*... anyone can help to give information for repair? or the contact details of this watch? I cannot find any K. V. Fuchs Design watch brand information on web.....Pls Help !!!


You bought the watch, so there is a seller. That would be the first person to turn to.

If you look around with the details provided earlier in the thread (K.V. Fuchs Design, Idar Oberstein) you will find contact details.

Or you could go to local watchmaker, however if it has a Chinese movement (which is likely) many watchmakers will not touch these.

Good Luck.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not returning it to the seller ? He sold you a watch which is not working, he should take care though.

I think you will have difficulties contacting the "manufacturer", no web site, no e-mail:

Klaus Volker Fuchs K.V. Fuchs-Design
Ida-Purper-Str. 26, 55743 Idar-Oberstein, Germany
T: +49 6781 43488 Fax: +49 6781 42849

Good luck.


----------



## angela3460 (Sep 20, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Those K.V. Fuchs Design watches are sometimes offered on ebay. Most of the watches I have seen have been fitted with chinese movements. K.V. Fuchs Design is located in Idar Oberstein known to be Germany' s gemstone centre. Not a collector´s item I am afraid.


Hi Mike,

I bought from Berlin, Germany when traveling last week..... and now I am back in Hong Kong and found that it's not working.... any suggestion ? do you know the repair / agents in HK which I can refer to ? or you think I should just walk in any watch company to ask if they can help to fix my problem?
many thanks........ 1st time buy this kind of watch.... U_U

Angela


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I am sure that K.V. Fuchs Design has no repair center or agent/authorized dealer in HK. I'd go to any repair shop to have a look at it. However in the first place I would notify K.V. Fuchs design because it is a matter of guarantee. Is it quartz or mechanical ?


----------



## angela3460 (Sep 20, 2010)

it is automatic ......how can I notify K V Design for that? no website or email contact.... do you think I should try sending them a fax to seek their advise first?
many thanks
Angela


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

angela3460 said:


> it is automatic ......how can I notify K V Design for that? no website or email contact.... do you think I should try sending them a fax to seek their advise first?
> many thanks
> Angela


See my other post. Fax or letter is the only way.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/thoughts-k-v-fuchs-design-watch-395645-post3342272.html


----------



## angela3460 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Thanks a lot...... I called the company this afternoon & fix the problem now......

for your information, if you want to reach them in future, you can send to

[email protected]

Quite prompt reply from them, thanks a lot

Angela



stuffler said:


> See my other post. Fax or letter is the only way.....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/thoughts-k-v-fuchs-design-watch-395645-post3342272.html


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good to hear it worked out. Good luck.


----------



## thomasjpn (Dec 3, 2011)

Dear all, K.V. Fuchs Design is a german Goldsmith and jeweller.
They have really cheap watches from about € 20,-
Mr. Fuchs once told me, this is just fashion jewellery with a movement by incidence.

But they also have mechanical or automatic watches. Those are usually equipped with a movement produced by Ingersoll of USA.
Really nice watches for a really reliable price. Mr. & Mrs. Fuchs are always really helpfull when you send them an email or just call them.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

thomasjpn said:


> Dear all, K.V. Fuchs Design is a german Goldsmith and jeweller.
> They have really cheap watches from about € 20,-
> Mr. Fuchs once told me, this is just fashion jewellery with a movement by incidence.
> 
> ...


Hello Thomas,

Welcome to watchuseek, and thank you for the update.

I am pretty sure Ingersoll USA produces neither watch movements nor
watches in the US. While Ingersoll watches may have merits, including
relatively low prices, they are all very similar to products known to be
produced in China.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

> I am pretty sure Ingersoll USA produces neither watch movements nor
> watches in the US.


+1, I have seen Ingersoll at the Munichtime 2011 exhibition and I noticed Seagull movements...........


----------

